# Easy Peanut Sauce Ramen recipe



## LadyCook61 (Feb 5, 2008)

Easy Peanut Sauce Ramen Recipe


----------



## babetoo (Feb 5, 2008)

sounds yummy and easy, will surely try.

babe


----------



## Dina (Feb 6, 2008)

I tried this sauce on a salad at Jason's Deli. I believe it was a cabbage slaw topped with peanuts-delicious.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2008)

If you're going to eat Ramen noodles, which aren't very healthy, why waste the "natural" peanut butter?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 6, 2008)

jennyema said:


> If you're going to eat Ramen noodles, which aren't very healthy, why waste the "natural" peanut butter?


 
to tell you the truth, I haven't tried this recipe.  Just thought some would be interested in it.


----------



## Ross37Johnson (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds pretty good.

Are the noodles themselves unhealthy in Ramen? I was always under the impression that the flavor packets were the unhealthy part of the package.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 11, 2008)

Ross37Johnson said:


> Sounds pretty good.
> 
> Are the noodles themselves unhealthy in Ramen? I was always under the impression that the flavor packets were the unhealthy part of the package.


 
Packaged ramen noodles are precooked processed noodles that have often been fried, though some are freeze dried.

Check the ingredients and the nutritional information.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2008)

I guess one way to make it healthier, since you are throwing away the seasoning packet anyway, is just to use something like udon noodles, or even soba noodles???


----------

